# After 7 Days Late.......



## Beltane

:bfp:


About time!!!!!!

Did 2 tests this morning. :bfn: on a dollar store. I was livid -- I just knew it was wrong. That's when I whipped out the fancy pants digi that I was saving. After what seemed ilke forever it revealed.. PREGNANT! For the ladies who have a late :witch: and :bfn:, don't give up hope! :cloud9:

Oooh- not to be bitchy but if you are on my Facebook or Myspace, no spilling the beans. Not telling anyone quite yet!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 156


----------



## ~Hope

:wohoo: Yay for you - that's great news - and well worth the wait :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations, all the best for a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## natasja32

Wow! Congrats sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## ryder

omg congrats Beltane!!! I am sooo happy for you. Hopefully I will be joining you very shortly!


----------



## babymom3

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATS!!!! YAY!!!! HOPING YOU A H&H 9 MONTHS!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cafferine

Oh congrats! I'm 5 days late today but your case is really rare and lucky! x


----------



## samzi

just forum hopping - congrats!!


----------



## Nibbler

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## LinziLoo

Omg congratulations! :happydance: Thanks for giving us ladies with late af and BFN some hope! You've proved it does happen!

All the best for the future x


----------



## malpal

congrats!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## congo

congrats :):)


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh mate thats BRILLIANT news! BEst of luck to you and li'l bit! xxx


----------



## amazed

Congrats hun x


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats again :)


----------



## MummyMagic

Yey that's excellent news hunni, congratulations! xx


----------



## born2bamum

Congratulations xxx

Laura x


----------



## morri

Congrats :D


----------



## StirCrazy

Congrats... but moved to BFP forum (you're not a new member :|)


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!!!


----------



## poppy

That is fantastic news Beltane! Congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## tansey

Huge congratualtions hun :happydance:


----------



## xLaurax

Congratulations hun! One of my january buddies is preggers again too!! :) Xxx


----------



## mrscookie

Beltane said:


> :bfp:
> 
> 
> About time!!!!!!
> 
> Did 2 tests this morning. :bfn: on a dollar store. I was livid -- I just knew it was wrong. That's when I whipped out the fancy pants digi that I was saving. After what seemed ilke forever it revealed.. PREGNANT! For the ladies who have a late :witch: and :bfn:, don't give up hope! :cloud9:

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Im so shocked hahaha well done honey!!!!! congrats!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## happy&healthy

How wonderful. Congrats!


----------



## lewiepud08

:happydance: yay huge congrats hun!!!!! wishing you a wonderfull 9 months xxxx

Jen x


----------



## Sovereign

Brilliant news hun! x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Wow!! Big congratulations!! Hope you have a healthy and wonderful 9 mos.


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats hun xx


----------



## helen1234

wAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

i'm so happy for you hunni.:cry:

lotsa love to you. keep that seat warm i'm on my way

xxx


----------



## Beltane

Helen-I'm saving a seat for you and I'll keep it warm with my big fat ass! Love you!


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations sweety, we are going to be bump buddies! Awesome! :hugs:


----------



## EGGY#3

Whoo-Hoo! Wonderful news!:kiss:


----------



## DolceBella

Wonderful news! Congratulations!!


----------



## emie

woooooooooooohoooooooooo congrats :hugs:


----------



## walkerscrisps

Congrats!
:)


----------



## Serene123

I completely missed this! Congratulations. So, so, SO happy for you!!! When is your EDD? x


----------



## Beltane

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I completely missed this! Congratulations. So, so, SO happy for you!!! When is your EDD? x

I am due June 3rd- the day before my husband's birthday! :happydance:


----------



## livbaybee1

congrats babes xoxoxox


----------



## hannah76

congrats!! yaaay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## alice&bump

congrats!xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: huge congratulations honey :D so happy for you xxx


----------



## jen1604

Fab news!!
Massive congrats to you :happydance:
(Oh and you're youngest 2 LO's will have pretty much the same age gap as mine :) )xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Whoop!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hunni xx


----------



## amyclaire

congratulations!! that was quick! :p



Beltane said:


> For the ladies who have a late :witch: and :bfn:, don't give up hope! :cloud9:
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...i may well do a digi then! cd5..2 i think now!! xxxx


----------



## Brockie

congratulations hon!!! wow theres lots of BFP's today!!! all the best xx


----------



## BabyPatel

CONGRATS!! I am 2 days late so I'm hoping the AF doesn't visit me, If I dont get a visit within 5 days late, I will use my special digi tester I would have to be pregnant I am never late... CONGRATS!!!! wishing you a H/H 9 months :):happydance:


Beltane said:


> :bfp:
> 
> 
> About time!!!!!!
> 
> Did 2 tests this morning. :bfn: on a dollar store. I was livid -- I just knew it was wrong. That's when I whipped out the fancy pants digi that I was saving. After what seemed ilke forever it revealed.. PREGNANT! For the ladies who have a late :witch: and :bfn:, don't give up hope! :cloud9:
> 
> Oooh- not to be bitchy but if you are on my Facebook or Myspace, no spilling the beans. Not telling anyone quite yet!:thumbup:


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!!


----------



## Beltane

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi Beltane - Congratulations!! very exciting! all the best for healthy and comfortable pregnancy!
xoxo


----------



## Lisa1

Congrats honey x you must be over the moon... have a healthy and happy 9 months :hug:


----------



## MrsLQ

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! This is fabulous news.....don't forget us lot in the ttc forum (hopefully joining you soon!!!)

Come ver and let us all know how your pregnancy is!!!


once again.....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! So excited!!!


----------



## dawny690

Well done hun xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## LuluBee

:yipee: OMG I've been poorly so haven't looked on here for a few days - congratulations honey I'm so so so happy for you :headspin: 
Lots of love, Laura and Alex xxxx


----------



## calilove77

My BFP showed up late too, darn tests!!! Congrats Hun!


----------



## sam's mum

Only just seen this! Congratulations!! :wohoo: x


----------



## insomnimama

Oh my gosh, Beltane- we're bump buddies AGAIN! Looks like you got yours on purpose, though. :rofl: Mine couldn't have been worse timing, but we're forging on regardless.

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsEzz

Congratulations!!!!! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

OMG! :yipee: I've just seen this honey - huge congratulations!
xx


----------



## Beltane

insomnimama said:


> Oh my gosh, Beltane- we're bump buddies AGAIN! Looks like you got yours on purpose, though. :rofl: Mine couldn't have been worse timing, but we're forging on regardless.
> 
> Congratulations!

Woohoo! Yes- we decided it was now or never. I'd like to get the diapers and sleepless nights done and out of the way in one big stretch lol. You will be just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## massacubano

ohhhhh wow :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:

congrats!




Beltane said:


> :bfp:
> 
> 
> About time!!!!!!
> 
> Did 2 tests this morning. :bfn: on a dollar store. I was livid -- I just knew it was wrong. That's when I whipped out the fancy pants digi that I was saving. After what seemed ilke forever it revealed.. PREGNANT! For the ladies who have a late :witch: and :bfn:, don't give up hope! :cloud9:
> 
> Oooh- not to be bitchy but if you are on my Facebook or Myspace, no spilling the beans. Not telling anyone quite yet!:thumbup:


----------



## DolceBella

Wow!! Great news! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats hunny, great news


----------



## bambikate

aww congrats hun x x


----------

